
Project to rebuild Internet gets $12M, bandwidth - nreece
http://www.physorg.com/news136655891.html
======
thwarted
Since we currently have a problem getting ipv6 deployed, I hope they use some
of this $12M to figure out how they are going to get everyone to use it.

------
mattmaroon
The project to just get the internet to work consistently at my house is about
to get $200 in research funding too.

------
tlrobinson
But why? The article doesn't say anything about that...

------
rokhayakebe
What would Internet2 be?

~~~
helveticaman
I've got it! Let's call it Web 2.0!

------
ajkirwin
You always see things like this, "Will start in five years." "Later this
decade." and so on.

But nothing ever comes from it. Whatever happened to starting small, cheap and
fast? Is this only for webapps these days?

